# Which is the sexiest big game rifle style?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is just a fashion show, pay no attention to the model, or the man behind the curtain, just the curvy lines and whatever else turns you on:
1-








2-








3-








4-








5-








6-








7-








8-


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Which is the sexiest?*

The CDL.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I don't know about sexy, but when it comes to cool and manly, my choice hands down is...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like that Kimber the best. A nice checkering pattern always turns me on. :mrgreen: Probably why I love my Coopers so much…

A piece of nice walnut and a blued barrel always wins!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gray laminate and dark bluing, traditional stock, no thumbhole


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Like this....


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Personal preference would be #1 then followed by #2 as far as looks. As far as function and fashion combined I'd probably go with number 2.

[attachment=1:3tbnct13]Rifle.png[/attachment:3tbnct13]

[attachment=0:3tbnct13]Rifle 2.png[/attachment:3tbnct13]


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

None of the above.

A classic lever action suits me just fine, whether Winchester style, Marlin style, or Savage style.

I used to think that I preferred bolt action, and a bolt action was my first big game rifle, but at the moment both of my big game rifles are lever action, as well as one of my .22 caliber rifles.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I voted dark walnut w/dark blueing (and I don't have one). Especially since you put that pic of the X-Bolt. It's a SEXY BEAST indead.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

[attachment=0gbyi0na]ruger-1.jpg[/attachmentgbyi0na]

'nuff said.

-DallanC


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have no qualms with any of your selection, and would gladly releive Davidsonsguns of the burden of any of those choices freely should they need a home for one... I just bought a Howa 7MM Rem Mag in their Hogue rubberized stock with a black barrel and action, and absolutely think how it shoots is "SEXY" - 800 yards on a milk jug 4 of 5 shots with a 5mph swirling wind was absolutely awe inspiring - with factory ammo and a refurbished $80 Mueller Sport-dot 4-16x50 scope. Not too shabby for under $500 including 2 boxes of ammo.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Any firearm held by my wife is about as good as gets.........couldn't resist sorry.


----------

